
Average software engineering salary surpassed by product management - vincentbarr
http://qz.com/766658/the-highest-paid-workers-in-silicon-valley-are-not-software-engineers/
======
EpicEng
This doesn't surprise me in the least. I'm not trying to get into a debate
around who's job is harder, but I think a good product manager is worth more
than a good dev in most situations.

Most devs are not changing the world with their code, and often times they are
simply implementing rather mundane requirements for rather mundane products.

A good PM defines product strategy. They have to know both sides of the
business and their decisions can make or break a product.

